# Tank for my other huffman 1949 Firestone



## azbug-i (Feb 14, 2013)

This is probably a long shot too but if anyone has a tank for this huffman !

pics and a price pretty please


----------



## npence (Feb 22, 2013)

I will look around for you.


----------

